# [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung



## Jarafi (17. Januar 2015)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

*Review*​ 


*Alpenföhn*​ 
*Ben Nevis
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * ​ 



*Informationen zum Test*
          Dass Alpenföhn ein kreatives Händchen bei der Namensgebung ihrer CPU-Kühler hat, ist heute ja kein grosses Geheimnis mehr; daher verschlägt es uns im heutigen Test nach Schottland.
Der höchste Berg dort trägt den Namen Ben Nevis: der Namenspatron von Alpenföhn‘s neuestem Kühlerspross.

Der Ben Nevis richtet sich dabei vor allem an preisbewusste Käufer, die jedoch nicht auf Kühlleistung sowie einen leisen Lüfter verzichten möchten.
Dazu soll natürlich eine einfache Montage kommen und auch die Kompatibilität mit hohen RAM-Modulen soll natürlich gewährleistet werden.
Viele Features mit denen der kleine Kühler aufwarten soll.

Wie er sich im Test schlägt und ob er seine knapp 23-Euro wert ist, schauen wir uns im Test an.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXmWDYQXdmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Landkartekarte*


​Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Wanderziel*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zur Waldkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zur Landkarte*​
            Alpenföhn verpackt den Ben Nevis in einer typisch cool designten Schachtel im Alpenholz-Look. Drauf neben dem Ben Nevis natürlich allerhand nützliche Infos zum un dum den Kühler.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Darin sicher verpackt der Ben Nevis, sowie das Zubehör




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 

            Ausgepackt zeigt der Ben Nevis recht kompakte Abmessungen sowie ein moderates Gewicht von 670-g. Auffällig als erstes ist der konische Lüfter, den EKL hier zum Einsatz bringt: Dieser ist eine Kombination aus einem 120-mm Lüfter mit einem konischen Rahmen. Dieses ungewöhnliche Design soll im PC Platz sparen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschlossen wird der Lüfter mit einem PWM-Anschluss und ist in schickem Schwarz-Weiss gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drei 6-mm Kupferheatpipes, die auf der Unterseite plan geschliffen sind und in einen Aluminiumblock eingelassen wurden, dienen der CPU als Wärmeabgabefläche. Diese Technik hört auf den Namen HDT – Heatpipe Direct Touch. Auf einer Vernickelung wurde beim Ben Nevis vezichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Mitte des Kühlers befindet sich – zumindest dem Anschein nach - noch eine senkrechte Heatpipe. Dies entpuppt sich jedoch schnell als Irrtum, denn es handelt sich dabei um eine Versteifungsstrebe. Diese hört auf den Namen „Shock Killer Pole“.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Strebe sorgt dafür, dass der Kühler verwindungssteif bleibt, was vor allem für Leute interessant ist, die ihren PC im mobilen Einsatz gerne mit sich führen, denn so wird diese Gefahr beim Transport minimiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler selbst setzt auf 45 Aluminiumlamellen, die durch die drei 6-mm Heatpipes miteinander verbunden sind. Auf eine Deckelplatte verzichtet EKL, die letzte Kühlerlamelle erfüllt hier diesen Zweck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einem Blick von der Seite fällt ausserdem das asynchrone Kühlerturm-Design auf. Dies sorgt dafür, dass man keine Probleme mit hohen RAM-Kühlern hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




              An der Verarbeitung des Ben Nevis gibt es nichts auszusetzen - alles passt.



​*Die Montage *​ 

*Zur Landkarte*​ Wie einfach oder wie nervend ist die Montage des Ben Nevis?
Dieser Frage möchte ich nun auf den Grund gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei meinem AMD-System geschieht die Montage einfach durch das Einhängen des Kühlers in das von AMD auf allen Mainboards vormontierten Retentionmodul. Eine Sache von nur etwa 2 Minuten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Intel-Systemen funktioniert das ganze genauso einfach: Als erstes tauscht man hier am eigentlichen Kühlkörper den AMD-Halte-Rahmen gegen die beiden Intel-Halterungen aus.
 Entweder Sockel 11xx oder den 2011. Beim Sockel 1150 als Beispiel kommt noch die Backplate, die im Lieferumfang enthalten ist, zum Einsatz.





*III. der Test*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

​*Zur Landkarte*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ Die  Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt,    wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen        CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch         mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle     Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.         FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst         aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zur Landkarte*
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*


​*Zur Landkarte*​  

    Bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V vernimmt man ein leichtes Rauschen was im Verhältnis zum Brocken ECO allerdings noch einmal einen Tick leiser ist.
Werden 7-V angelegt, so vernimmt man den Lüfter so gut wie gar nicht mehr: Hier hat man dann endgültig Ruhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*IV. Wanderziel*

​*Zur Landkarte*​ 
                Wie schlägt sich der schottische Kühler ?

Ben Nevis weiss sowohl bei der Verarbeitung als auch bei der Montage mehr als zu überzeugen.
Die Montage geht dabei so einfach von der Hand, dass man dafür eigentlich nicht einmal in die Anleitung sehen muss.

Dazu kommt aufgrund seiner Bauform eine hohe RAM-Kompatibilität.
Auch bei der Lautstärke weiss der Ben Nevis zu gefallen und kühlt leise die CPU.
Die Kühlleistung ist natürlich im Vergleich anderen Kühlern von Alpenföhn, wie dem Brocken 2, etwas geringer; im Test positioniert er sich knapp hinter dem hauseigenen Brocken ECO.
Wer viel OC betreiben möchte, sollte natürlich zu einem grösseren Modell greifen. Aber das ist auch gar nicht die Zielgruppe vom Ben Nevis - er möchte ja schliesslich kein OC-Kühler sein.
Für einen Preis von knappen 23 Euro kann man hier wirklich absolut nichts falsch machen – egal, ob es um ein bisschen OC geht oder einfach nur der nervend laute Boxed-Kühler ersetzt werden soll.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*Alpenföhn Ben Nevis der Alpenföhn-Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Die Harwdarechecker auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei uns auf dem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Abend,

der Alpenföhn ben Nevis im Test! 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Ion (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Wie gewohnt ein sehr informativer Test. Vor allem deine Bilder finde ich immer klasse 
Der Lüfter spricht mich optisch sehr an, weißt du vielleicht ob man diesen auch seperat erwerben kann?


----------



## Jarafi (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Vielen Dank, freut mich sehr wenn die Fotos gefallen! 

Soweit ich weiss, gibt es den nur in Kombi mit dem Ben Nevis, aber ich frage am Montag mal nach und melde mich dann.

Grüße


----------



## Dgx (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Hast du den Kühler eigentlich wirklich eingefroren? Geht der danach noch?


----------



## MDJ (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Der Kühler ist von seinen Maßen sehr kompakt. Bei dem mITX-Mainboard "MSI A88XI AC" ist der CPU-Sockel sehr weit unten am PCIe-Slot. Mich würde interessieren, ob der Kühler den Slot blockiert, oder ob man ohne Probleme eine Grafikkarte noch reinbekommt.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*



Dgx schrieb:


> Hast du den Kühler eigentlich wirklich eingefroren? Geht der danach noch?



Ja habe ich und ja er geht noch 1A. Wieso sollte er auch nicht mehr gehen?
Alle meine Fotos sind echt 

@MDJ

Ich verscuhe das mal rauszufinden!

Grüße


----------



## MDJ (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Danke  Der Brocken Eco z.B. ist zu breit, der blockiert den Slot, was sehr schade ist bei dem guten Board.


----------



## BertB (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

schöne bilder


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Vielen Dank! freut mich, wenn die Fotos gefallen 

Grüße


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Ich hasse diese Klippbefestigung, das ist schon beim Sella äußerst mühselig zum montieren.
Schade das EKL wieder zu der Befestigungsart gegriffen hat.
Von dem minderwertigen DC-Prinzip mal ganz abgesehen.
Preis/Leistung kann man aber nicht meckern.

Der Lüfter mit seiner Trichterform ist ganz interessant.


----------



## BertB (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

da hat sichs wenigstens gelohnt, auf die burg hochzustapfen im winter,
wenn die bilder dann gefallen 

der kühler mach auch nen guten eindruck,

mir wär brocken eco aus dem selben haus lieber,
aber wernn der nicht passt, wie bei MDJ,
ist der ben nevis sicher ne gute alternative,

für haswell 4kern ohne oc reichen die ja eh beide locker


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Die Montage geht trotz der Clips hier recht einfach, hatte mich selbst gewundert, kenne da anderes .
Bin froh das es bei Intel keine Push-Pins gibt !

Als Ersatz für den Boxed-Kühler als Beispiel ist der Ben Nevis Top.


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Ah, die Klippbefestigung ist nur für AMD-Systeme.
Dachte das ist wie beim Sella wo man quasi einen AMD-Rahmen für das Intel-System nachrüstet.

Der hat ja bei einer Intel-Montage sogar gefederte Befestigungsschrauben von oben.
Wahnsinn das EKL so einen "Luxus" in die unter 25€-Klasse bringt.
Da kann sich Be Quiet bei der Sockelbefestigung eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden.
http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/ManualBenNevisFinal.pdf


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Ja also für die 25 Euro bekommst hier echt einen Top-Kühler! 
be quiet! hat bei Ihren neusten Kühlern auch die Befestigung überarbeitet, aber ja mal schauen wie das dann bei der Montage aussieht.

Grüße


----------



## Oozy (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Danke dir für den Test! Sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Gerne! Heute kommt noch einer wenns gut läuft


----------



## lalaker (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Feines Review mit tollen Bildern, wie so oft.   Dank der kompakten Bauweise und hohen RAM-Kompatibilität dürfte der Kühler viele Freunde finden.

Ich frage mich aber, wie einfach man einen Ersatzlüfter findet, wenn das EKL-Modell sich mal verabschiedet. Ein Standard-120mm-Modell kann man ja wohl nicht ohne weiteres befestigen. Oder ist das gar kein 120 mm Lüfter, sondern ein etwas größeres Modell?


----------



## MDJ (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*



lalaker schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, wie einfach man einen Ersatzlüfter findet, wenn das EKL-Modell sich mal verabschiedet. Ein Standard-120mm-Modell kann man ja wohl nicht ohne weiteres befestigen. Oder ist das gar kein 120 mm Lüfter, sondern ein etwas größeres Modell?


Der Lüfter ist trichterförmig und wird außen breiter. Die Aufnahme selbst am Kühler direkt entspricht einem 92mm-Lüfter


----------



## Abductee (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Das ist doch ein 140er Lüfter mit 120er Befestigung?


----------



## MDJ (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

_Jarafi_ hat die kleine Lüfterseite gemessen, ist eine 92mm-Fassung. Die andere, breite Seite ist 120mm.


----------



## Jarafi (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Nein, das ist en 120-Lüfter mit 92-mm am hinteren Ende.
Du kannst aber jedes 92-mm Modell an den Kühler packen.

Grüße


Falls er kaputt gehen sollte, einfach an EKL wenden, ist da nie ein Thema und gehört zum Service.

Grüße


----------



## funkmann (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Hallo, habe eine kurze Frage zu dem Kühler.

Glaubst du der kühlt einen i7-4790k 4 x 4,0 Ghz gut genug? Wenn ja, welche Temperatur schätzt du unter Prime95?


----------



## Jarafi (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Abend,

was hast du jetzt für einen Kühler?
Ich denke je nach gehäuse, sollte das nicht das Problem sein, wird wohl unter Last was um die 55 haben, würde ich schätzen.
Ansonsten wirf mal einen Blick auf den Brocken 2 oder ECO.

Grüße


----------



## funkmann (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Zurzeit leider  nur den Boxed-Kühler, bin deswegen ja auf der Suche nach einem neuen Kühler. Als Gehäuselüfter habe ich vorne und hinten einen 120mm Lüfter. Und wenn die Gehäusedurchlüftung nicht die beste ist, bleibe ich dann unter den 65°C? 
Und ist dein Prozessor den du im Review verwendet hast ein größerer "Hitzkopf" als mein i7-4790k?
Kann keinen größeren nehmen, weil nur Kühler bis 155mm rein passen, und das Mainboard ist auch etwas schmal, deswegen berühren breite Kühler den oberen hinteren Gehäuselüfter.

Grafikkarte: AMD R9 280X


----------



## Jarafi (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Naja, ich bin bei den 55 mal frech davon ausgegangen das du 20° Raumtemp hast.
Deutlich besser als der Boxed ist der, da musste dir keine Sorgen machen.

naja die Temperatur ist immer so eine Sache, Intel hat ja WLP unterm Headspreader, AMD ist noch verlötet meines wissens, daher ist das mit dem Hitzkopf so eine Sache.
Aber der ben Nevis sollte passen.

Grüße


----------



## funkmann (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Ok danke. Wollte mir den Scythe Fuma kaufen, der ist aber leider zu breit. Und auf Volllast komme ich eh nie. Die Spiele die ich spiele, kommt meine CPU kaum auf die 60-70%. Von daher macht das doch auch was aus mit der Temperatur, oder?


----------



## Jarafi (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Die Prime95 Temps sind so zimelich das Maximale, wenn du nicht renderst etc. wirst du nie solche Last erzeugen.
Denke mit dem Kühler machst du nichts Falsch.

Grüße


----------



## funkmann (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Ok vielen Dank! Und wenn die Temperatur nicht grad auf den 85 ist, dann müsste es der CPU nicht schaden. Wenn die Temperatur unter 75°C bleibt, dann bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## CptOri (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

lohnt es sich einen anderen lüfter zu montieren? zb von bequiet pure wings oder silent wings?


----------



## uluf (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Ich hab bei mir den ben nevis jetzt ein paar Wochen drin, der kühlt meinen i5 6500 dafür dass er so klein ist ziemlich gut. Ich bekomme wenn ich furmark und prime95 gleichzeitig laufen lasse und die Gehäuselüfter kaum laufen maximal 70 grad bei der CPU, bei Spielen und nur Prime95 knackt er nichtmal die 55, bei aufgedrehten Gehäuselüftern bleibt er sogar unter 50 Grad. Der Lüfter der drauf ist sollte für deinen i7 auch gut reichen, ist bei mir auch bei volllast fast unhörbar und kühlt trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## funkmann (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

@uluf also meinst du, dass ich da mit meinem i7-4790k auch unter den 70°C bleibe?


----------



## funkmann (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Wo ich meinen PC gekauft habe und wo sie mir CPU-Kühler vorgeschlagen haben, dort steht dass der Alpenföhn Brocken ECO passt. Soll ich dann lieber den Brocken ECO oder den Ben Nevis nehmen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Wenn Dir der Fuma zu breit ist, nimm die verlinkten. Hast Du ihn versucht, einzubauen? Die Kühlklammern scheinen die Breite zu erhöhen. Alternativen waren diese Kühler:
https://geizhals.de/scythe-ninja-4-scnj-4000-a1267181.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-120-rev-a-100700721-a1029178.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Dein i7 produziert viel Wärme, da reicht ein Ben Novis nicht....


----------



## hamroarr14 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Ich hoffe ich darf meine allgemeine Frage da kurz anhängen:
Für einen non-k i5 Skylake reicht der Ben Nevis schon oder?
Wäre ein Brocken-Eco übertrieben für diese CPUs? Wie siehts Leistungs- und vorallem Lautstärkentechnisch mit dem Pure Rock im vergleich zu den anderen beiden aus?
Leider kann ich sonst keine zufriedenstellende Vergleiche finden. Aber ich bin mir sicher, jemand hatte mind. 2 von denen schon in der Hand 

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

be quiet! Pure Rock - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net

Da findest du ein paar Werte 
Auch für einen Non-K i5 würde ich mindestens einen Eco/Ben Nevis nehmen.
Bei den günstigen Kühlern sind eigentlich immer billige Lüfter dabei. Wenn das Kühlpotenzial allerdings etwas höher ist, müssen diese erst gar nicht erst groß aufdrehen.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Selbst wenn die Lüfter billig sind, bei den Herstellern wie EKL, Noctua etc sind auch die günstigen Lüfter super.
Hatte damit nie Probleme.

Und der Ben Nevis reicht auch für einen i7, wer natürlich takten möchte etc. da ist man mit kleinen Kühlern eh Flasch.
Der Ben Nevis ist einfach eine leise und kühle alternative für die nervigen Boxed-Lüfter.



hamroarr14 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich darf meine allgemeine Frage da kurz anhängen:
> Für einen non-k i5 Skylake reicht der Ben Nevis schon oder?
> Wäre ein Brocken-Eco übertrieben für diese CPUs? Wie siehts Leistungs-  und vorallem Lautstärkentechnisch mit dem Pure Rock im vergleich zu den  anderen beiden aus?
> Leider kann ich sonst keine zufriedenstellende Vergleiche finden. Aber  ich bin mir sicher, jemand hatte mind. 2 von denen schon in der Hand
> ...



Zur Lautstärke, der Pure Rock hatte bei mir 50 cm Abstand bei 12V -  knappe 42dBA, vom ben Nevis habe ich noch keinen Wert.
Aber mein persönlicher Eindruck, der Ben NEvis war etwas leiser.

Wenn es viel leiser sein soll, der Brocken ECO oder gleich der Brocken 2.

Hier kannst du mal drüber schauen, große Übersicht über fast alle aktuellen Kühler.
ValueTech - Technik. Einfach. Verstehen.


Viele Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Noctua sowieso. Selbst die "preiswerteren" Redux werden noch mit SSO-lager ausgeliefert.
Aber bei den günstigen be quiets oder EKLs siehts schon anders aus, die kommen nämlich nur mit einfachem Gleitlager.
Die mögen praktisch zwar ihren Zweck erfüllen und bei niedrigen Drehzahlen (vorerst) auch nicht sonderlich aus dem Rahmen fallen, besonders beständig oder für gehobene (besonders leise) Ansprüche geeignet sind sie m.E. allerdings nicht. Wirklich "hochwertig" sind die mitgeliferten Lüfter leider erst ab der ~60 Euro Marke. Ab da werden dann auch richtige Flüssigkeitslager verbaut. Unterhalb wird teilweise ordentlich abgespeckt, unter anderem auch aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*



Jarafi schrieb:


> ...Zur Lautstärke, der Pure Rock hatte bei mir 50 cm Abstand bei 12V -  knappe 42dBA,..


Man braucht aber keine 12V, ab ca. 800U/min steigt doch die Kühlleistung kaum noch an. Und bis dahin ist es flüsterleise.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man braucht aber keine 12V, ab ca. 800U/min steigt doch die Kühlleistung kaum noch an. Und bis dahin ist es flüsterleise.



Du schreibst hier immer viel,

hattest du jemals schon mal einen BQ-Kühler im Betrieb? 

Und, auch selber getestet?


----------



## Jarafi (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Noctua sowieso. Selbst die "preiswerteren" Redux werden noch mit SSO-lager ausgeliefert.
> Aber bei den günstigen be quiets oder EKLs siehts schon anders aus, die kommen nämlich nur mit einfachem Gleitlager.
> Die mögen praktisch zwar ihren Zweck erfüllen und bei niedrigen  Drehzahlen (vorerst) auch nicht sonderlich aus dem Rahmen fallen,  besonders beständig oder für gehobene (besonders leise) Ansprüche  geeignet sind sie m.E. allerdings nicht. Wirklich "hochwertig" sind die  mitgeliferten Lüfter leider erst ab der ~60 Euro Marke. Ab da werden  dann auch richtige Flüssigkeitslager verbaut. Unterhalb wird teilweise  ordentlich abgespeckt, unter anderem auch aus lizenzrechtlichen  Gründen.



Das stimmt, jedoch ist nicht jeder bereit für Lüfter oder auch den Kühler dazu, viel Geld auszugeben
Ich hatte mit den klassischen WingBoost von EKL oder auch bq nie Probleme. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man braucht aber keine 12V, ab ca. 800U/min steigt doch die Kühlleistung kaum noch an. Und bis dahin ist es flüsterleise.



Das die Lautstärke bei einer geringeren Voltzahl kleiner ist, ist klar. geht ja nicht um die Kühlleistung.
Außerdem brauch ich einen Richtwert zum Messen.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass be quiet! Kühler je nach Modell gar nicht "be quiet" sind.

*
Im Grund eist es doch trocken einfach so, was soll der Kühler machen?*

-Gute Kühlleistung
-Angemessene Lautstärke
-Einfache Montage
-Angemessener Preis

Von mir aus noch ne schicke Optik, aber das wars dann auch.

 Unterschiede bei verschiedenen Preisklassen kann ich messen, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass das einen Großteil jetzt vom Stuhl haut.
Versteh mich nicht Falsch, ein NB eLoop ist ein super Lüfter, aber viele werden keine 24 Euro pro Lüfter ausgeben.


----------



## funkmann (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

@interessierterUser
Ja, der Fuma ist zu breit, habe es versucht, habe ihn jetzt zurückgeschickt. Wo ich das Gehäuse gekauft habe, haben sie mir einen Brocken ECO empfohlen, also müsste der theoretisch reinpassen. Der Scythe Ninja 4 ist 1mm breiter, von daher wird der wohl auch passen. Aber welchen würdest du jetzt von der Kühlleistung her empfehlen?


----------



## Jarafi (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Von der Kühlleistung der Ninja 4.

Grüße


----------



## hamroarr14 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Okay, hab die Antworten auf meine Fragen jetzt gelesen..Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Du schreibst hier immer viel,
> 
> hattest du jemals schon mal einen BQ-Kühler im Betrieb?
> 
> Und, auch selber getestet?


Ich habe einen Brocken Eco, und der ist bei mir durchgefallen, weil die Heatpipes keine plangefäste Ebene bilden, sondern sich leicht verdrehen können. Das ergeibt partielle Spalte, die dann mit WLP überdeckt werden müssen. Das gefällt mir gar nicht, darum ist der Brocken Eco bei mir aus dem Rennen. Der BQ Kühlkörper hat diese Probleme nicht, baut dafür aber 5mm höher. In kleine Gehäuse passt oft nur der Brocken Eco, in größere steckt man, wenn es passt, immer einen Kühler mit 140mm Höhe. Die Lüfter von BQ habe ich alle getestet und für sehr gut befunden, besser als die EKL, offen ist die Bewertung von PVM-Klackern, das tritt aber bei beiden Herstellern auf.

Die 800 U/min beziehen sich auf den Brocken Eco, viel mehr bringt kaum etwas, problem ist immer der Wärmeübergang von Chip zu CPU-Gehäuse zu Kühlerboden, dort tritt das größte Temperaturgefälle auf. Der BQ Pure Rock hat den besseren Lüfter und eine gute Anbindung zur CPU. Beides Argumente für ihn. Der Brocken Eco ist dafür teurer.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Brocken Eco, und der ist bei mir durchgefallen, weil die Heatpipes keine plangefäste Ebene bilden, sondern sich leicht verdrehen können. Das ergeibt partielle Spalte, die dann mit WLP überdeckt werden müssen. Das gefällt mir gar nicht, darum ist der Brocken Eco bei mir aus dem Rennen. Der BQ Kühlkörper hat diese Probleme nicht, baut dafür aber 5mm höher. In kleine Gehäuse passt oft nur der Brocken Eco, in größere steckt man, wenn es passt, immer einen Kühler mit 140mm Höhe. Die Lüfter von BQ habe ich alle getestet und für sehr gut befunden, besser als die EKL, offen ist die Bewertung von PVM-Klackern, das tritt aber bei beiden Herstellern auf.
> 
> Die 800 U/min beziehen sich auf den Brocken Eco, viel mehr bringt kaum etwas, problem ist immer der Wärmeübergang von Chip zu CPU-Gehäuse zu Kühlerboden, dort tritt das größte Temperaturgefälle auf. Der BQ Pure Rock hat den besseren Lüfter und eine gute Anbindung zur CPU. Beides Argumente für ihn. Der Brocken Eco ist dafür teurer.



Gut, dann gibt es ja keine Missverständnisse


----------



## AntoniusGER (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

sehe ich das richtig - der Kühler passt auch auf den LGA775?  brauche nämlich einen neuen Kühler für Intel Core 2 Quad Processor Q6600.


----------



## Jarafi (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

jop, tut er.
Grüße


----------



## AntoniusGER (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

und passt er auf den asus p5n-e sli Mainboard http://www.ferra.ru/images/138/138350.jpg  ?   habe bedenken wegen dem Kühlkörper (mit blauem ASUS logo) neben dem Prozessor


----------



## Jarafi (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da musst du schauen, wie der Abstand ist. Hab das Board nicht.
Aber der Kühle rlässt sich bei Intel aj gut drehen.

Grüße


----------



## AntoniusGER (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

vielleicht könne paar Bilder weiter helfen


----------



## Adi1 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*



AntoniusGER schrieb:


> und passt er auf den asus p5n-e sli Mainboard http://www.ferra.ru/images/138/138350.jpg  ?   habe bedenken wegen dem Kühlkörper (mit blauem ASUS logo) neben dem Prozessor



Dieser Kühler passt völlig problemlos rein


----------



## AntoniusGER (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

na das ist eine Antwort. danke


----------



## Jarafi (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Der kleine passt so gut wie auf jedes Board.

Grüße


----------



## AntoniusGER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

anscheinend unterstützt der ben nevis keine 775 sockel

habe den heute bekommen aber nur mit 115x und 2011 halterungen


----------



## Jarafi (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Ich kläre das mal ab! 
Aber wie ist den der Lochabstand bei 775?

Grüße


----------



## AntoniusGER (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

7,2cm (72mm) lochmitte bis lochmitte


----------



## Jarafi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Wird nicht offiziell betont mit dem Sockel 775.

ich frage mal nach.

Grüße


----------



## -TINTIN- (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ein 120-Lüfter mit 92-mm am hinteren Ende.
> Du kannst aber jedes 92-mm Modell an den Kühler packen....



Hast du das getestet?


----------



## Jarafi (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Jap und sogar gemessen.
Je nach Lüfter, musst du aber die Klammern etwas biegen.

Grüße


----------



## -TINTIN- (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Danke. Werde wahrscheinlich diesen nehmen: Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PE-P - 92mm Der passt dann zu meinem Anderem im Metis. Cooler Test und liebe Grüße


----------



## Jarafi (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Vielen Dank! Ich denke, der sollte passen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## -TINTIN- (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Danke. Werde wahrscheinlich diesen nehmen: Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PE-P - 92mm Der passt dann zu meinem Anderem im Metis. Cooler Test und liebe Grüße


----------



## Jarafi (1. August 2017)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Ben Nevis - Die schottische kleine Festung*

Alles klar, ich denke, der sollte passen.

Grüße


----------

